# Oak Hollow Form (before warping)



## Dennis Ford (Aug 12, 2012)

Turned this today from wet White Oak, it is 10" diameter X 6-1/2" tall. It has a "sunspot" of bark on one side. Not sure how much warping will occur as it drys but hopefully it will be OK. Comments and critiques welcome.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 12, 2012)

very nice work super grain


----------



## DKMD (Aug 12, 2012)

That's a beauty, Dennis! Sweet wood and sweet curves... I'm interested to see it when it finishes moving, too!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2012)

Oak is notorious to move as it dries - hope it stays together.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 12, 2012)

Beautiful piece Dennis. Awesome design and use of the grain. 
It would be a sin for it crack. Did you put anything on it to slow down 
Drying / movement ?
Scott


----------



## phinds (Aug 13, 2012)

Beautiful piece. How thick did you leave the walls?


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 13, 2012)

Great form! I love white oak! Gonna re-turn it when it dries, or let it "be what it wants to be"?


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 14, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> Great form! I love white oak! Gonna re-turn it when it dries, or let it "be what it wants to be"?



Guess that was a dumb question, I just noticed that you've already removed the foot :embaressedsmile:


----------



## Dennis Ford (Aug 14, 2012)

phinds said:


> Beautiful piece. How thick did you leave the walls?



It varies from 3/16" to 1/4" thick.


----------

